# Frank Dupree - German classical pianist



## danj

Frank Dupree is a young (mid 20s) German classical pianist. I have been following his work for a while. A lively and animated pianist with passion.

Here is one example:






Anyone ever heard of him?


----------



## Pugg

> Anyone ever heard of him?


Not until now I am sorry to say.
But..... _you _changed that, thank you for sharing and let's hope we do hear a lot more of him.
( and one of my favourite pieces also)


----------



## danj

Pugg said:


> Not until now I am sorry to say.
> But..... _you _changed that, thank you for sharing and let's hope we do hear a lot more of him.
> ( and one of my favourite pieces also)


One of my favorite pieces as well (although I've probably exhausted that )

You can tell that he does love what he does because of how emotional he gets and even moreso when it ends.

Very riveting.


----------



## helenora

danj said:


> Frank Dupree is a young (mid 20s) German classical pianist. I have been following his work for a while. A lively and animated pianist with passion.
> 
> Here is one example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever heard of him?


 yes , I know him and listened to him before.


----------

